# Lets see your rig....



## Flathead-Hunta

I will go first.
12/36..5HP Honda 4 stroke. Custom painted...matched trailer. One lean , mean , limb-hooking machine....I call it "Slim-Jim"


----------



## adesoto

*My Rig*

See my Avator.
16ft 85' DynaTrak 25 Merc. 
Still in search of a 60-75 HP for it.


----------



## Lawnmowerman

*Well,,,,,*

Got the lil 14' jon
Then the 18'er with a 9.9 that will go anywhere from Sinclair to Indian Springs, to Juliette, as pictured,,
Aint nothing fancy, but I've never seen a boat catch a fish anyhow,,,,


----------



## fish bum

*My River Tank.*

17' custom river boat, 115 E-tec Jet!
heave gage bottom and 1/2" UHMW on top of that.


----------



## Flathead-Hunta

Lawnmowerman..gotta love the edelbrock sticker on the jonboat..!
Fish bum...I'm so jealous of the jet.


----------



## UXO

Here's my rig...Not much to look at, but talk about excellent fuel milage!


----------



## germag

2009 Sundance B20 CCR CSV with Yamaha 90hp 4-stroke, Fishmaster T-Top w/electronics box, 4 rocket launchers,  spreader lights, anchor light, motorguide 82 lb Great White trolling motor.


----------



## riprap

germag said:


> 2009 Sundance B20 CCR CSV with Yamaha 90hp 4-stroke, Fishmaster T-Top w/electronics box, 4 rocket launchers,  spreader lights, anchor light, motorguide 82 lb Great White trolling motor.



This is probably a dumb question, but what and where are the rocket launchers?


----------



## riprap

Here is mine. I had a hydra sports that I bought new in '96 for 12 years. Great boat but was looking for a 20 footer. I wasn't that big on buying a Ranger, just wanted a good solid boat with some warranty left on the engine. I got this one and have had no regrets.


----------



## tonyf

Skeeter TZX 200


----------



## ellaville hunter

mine


----------



## Robert Eidson

My Ride !!!!
2008  2508 DLV Carolina Skiff.....It also doubles as my office....


----------



## germag

riprap said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but what and where are the rocket launchers?




Those 4 rod holders mounted to the back of the T-Top are rocket launchers.


----------



## germag

Robert Eidson said:


> My Ride !!!!
> 2008  2508 DLV Carolina Skiff.....It also doubles as my office....



Nice ride! That's a big skiff!


----------



## THERAKE

Mine is a 99 21ss Extreme with a 2008 225ho e-tec.


----------



## Georgiaboybasser13

riprap said:


> here is mine. I had a hydra sports that i bought new in '96 for 12 years. Great boat but was looking for a 20 footer. I wasn't that big on buying a ranger, just wanted a good solid boat with some warranty left on the engine. I got this one and have had no regrets.



sweet boat!!


----------



## Nicodemus

This is my huntin` and fishin` rig.


----------



## lake hartwell

TR21 Merc 225 EFI


----------



## Jeff C.

Here's mine........ complete with NEW anchor....looking to trade up to second pic.


----------



## bilgerat

1950v Norris craft W/ 200 merc


----------



## firefighterfree

I sold my jon boat back in June and brought this 1 day after selling it and Im loving it


----------



## Msteele

*2006 Sea Ark Striper 200*

20' Long, .125 gauge aluminum, 2007 115hp Suzuki, 80lb 24volt Rip Tide, 30 gallon Blue water bait tank built in and plumbed, and 8 driftmaster rod holders.


----------



## germag

Nice rides, boys!


----------



## bigkga69

heres my river runner....its a 16 ft. Waterbug that I bought for $200, got the trailer made for it, added seats, integrated all hidden wiring, new custom paint, found the motor finally..!!  , custom Lexan livewell lid, all LED lighting, still adding decals today!!!


----------



## ArmyTaco

Cannot post pics at work but its a 1548 Stick Steer Alumicraft with a 25 Evinrude OMC motor. Its an 85 but I love it...Good condition and nothing beats the stick for river running..except when them limbs are bouncing and I want to pull em up. I just gotta say hold me here for a minute..lol.


----------



## Psychohillbilly

*river rig*

Heres my river and small lake rig I finally finished up.


----------



## Jeff C.

Nice boats Ya'll.


----------



## riprap

bigkga69 said:


> heres my river runner....its a 16 ft. Waterbug that I bought for $200, got the trailer made for it, added seats, integrated all hidden wiring, new custom paint, found the motor finally..!!  , custom Lexan livewell lid, all LED lighting, still adding decals today!!!



Gotta love that racing merc pro xs.


----------



## bigkga69

riprap said:


> Gotta love that racing merc pro xs.



of course!!!  I've got the only 15hp Race Edition XS on the Savannah River!!!  Boysen Reeds and all!!!!


----------



## Hunk

*my skiff*

The Hunky Dory... 21' Clearwater Skiff, 2009 with a 2009 Yamaha 115. Similar to the Carolina Skiff, just got a better deal on this one.


----------



## germag

The big skiffs are popular, aren't they? I love mine....it's a really stable, wide fishing platform,


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Here's my Cat rig!


----------



## ZachYak

Here's my River, lake, pond, bass, striper, catfish rig 
I'm waiting for my last piece of rigging to come in so if this thread is still going at that point ill post those pics up.


----------



## jburch2005

09 Triton VT17


----------



## wilber85

$500 dollars she was mine all mine and I never wanted nothin more...


----------



## shakeyhead14

2009 Champion 198cx/ Evinrude 225 HO


----------



## Bear 75

2008 BassCat Puma/ 250 Pro XS fully loaded, livewells full, two people and gear 79.4 MPH in summer. Hummingbird SI linked to front depth finder. Love eating Rangers, and Tritons. 


click on link and picture to blow up.

http://bassboatowners.com/RussellPry.html


----------



## Slayer

*Multipurpose*

from shallow to deep............

2006 Nauticstar 2200 Bay
2006 200HO ETEC
82lb MG greatwhite
Lowrance 520c w/gps
Uniden Oceanus VHF


----------



## MarkM




----------



## Trizey

Nice rigs everyone!  I'll take some pictures this evening.  I just installed a driving light on my bow.


----------



## bilgerat

wilber85 said:


> $500 dollars she was mine all mine and I never wanted nothin more...



looks like your dog is ready to go!!!!!


----------



## Flathead-Hunta

Wow....there are some nice boats on here...wheres the jon-boat crowd?!?!


----------



## Kingfish2

Mine when I first got her and found out that 1 battery wasnt enough...left me stranded and had to walk a couple miles to have my mom pick me up and drive me to buy a new battery.


----------



## boothy

polar center concole 1900cc yamaha 150


----------



## Wild Turkey

tidewater 19 bay boat. 5 mpg 46mph max.


----------



## kbswear

Pic from when i pulled it out before i cleaned it. I need to take more pics.


----------



## Randy

Here is a few of mine:


----------



## GARYRANGER521

2005 Ranger 521 with Mercury Verado 250 hp 4 stroke.....my baby !!!


----------



## GAGE

Here is mine,   she is pretty multipurpose as well!


----------



## Flathead-Hunta

GARYRANGER521 said:


> 2005 Ranger 521 with Mercury Verado 250 hp 4 stroke.....my baby !!!



Geez....how fast that puppy go?


----------



## bigkga69

Flathead-Hunta said:


> Geez....how fast that puppy go?



it might bump 75 if you drop it off a building!!


----------



## pbmang

Skeeter ZX250 with a 250 Yamaha.  Upgraded to a Minn Kota 101 and all I need now are a couple power poles.  So far it has been the best boat I have owned!











Hey Gary, is that Eufaula where that picture was taken?


----------



## Money man

I like this thread. First time I have ever seen some of these people post anything in months! Nice boats folks!


----------



## CardsFan

Here's our skinny water jet.  These are pics when it was new and under construction.     It's quite a bit dirtier now and has several more scratches. 

It's heavy, not sparkly or fast, but it will run in 2" of water, go over blowdowns that aren't too far out of the water, and take a pounding.

Outlaw Lynx (18' but with stern extension it's essenstially 20')
240 Mercury Sportjet
6061 aluminum
1/2" keel
5/8" UHMW


----------



## Robbie101

*Heres Mine...*

1997 Nitro
115 Tracker
Just got it about 2 weeks ago and Im in Love....


----------



## riprap

CardsFan said:


> Here's our skinny water jet.  These are pics when it was new and under construction.     It's quite a bit dirtier now and has several more scratches.
> 
> It's heavy, not sparkly or fast, but it will run in 2" of water, go over blowdowns that aren't too far out of the water, and take a pounding.
> 
> Outlaw Lynx (18' but with stern extension it's essenstially 20')
> 240 Mercury Sportjet
> 6061 aluminum
> 1/2" keel
> 5/8" UHMW



Your boat is awesome. That's exactly what you need on the Mississippi River up in Minnesota to get those smallies. That is a tank.


----------



## bajones238

1980 Galaxy 16' with 1974 Mercury 185.  Low-tech dependable.


----------



## Lightninrod

Pics from 2005 while putting in at the VFW lake near Hawkinsville when my Basshunter was new.  Still gets me where I want to go.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER

Here is my rig, She stays in FL a lot but ocasionally I will put in on Lanier.  This was pictures when I bought it a couple years ago it has GA numbers on her now.


----------



## BowShooter




----------



## Hut2

*Rig*

Not purdy &shiney but, paid for .


----------



## Jacob_24

My old 92 Bonito CC that I sold last week (last time on the water)







New to me 2000 wellcraft 210 I picked up the day after i sold my old bonito.


----------



## Jaycobb

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Here is my rig, She stays in FL a lot but ocasionally I will put in on Lanier.  This was pictures when I bought it a couple years ago it has GA numbers on her now.



Jesus, if you ever need a captain, I'm completely available.  That thing is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Money man

OK, I am making notes of all the guys with big boats to see who I need to catch a ride with. Very nice rides guys...every one of them. So far, I want a yak, a cc, a bass boat, a jet boat, a canoe, a flats boat....I want, I want,I want.

I need to work harder.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER

Jaycobb said:


> Jesus, if you ever need a captain, I'm completely available.  That thing is GORGEOUS!



If you got any numbers, lets go fishing


----------



## CardsFan

Money man said:


> OK, I am making notes of all the guys with big boats to see who I need to catch a ride with. Very nice rides guys...every one of them. So far, I want a yak, a cc, a bass boat, a jet boat, a canoe, a flats boat....I want, I want,I want.
> 
> I need to work harder.



No kidding MoneyMan.   Wouldn't it be nice to be filthy rich and have each type of boat posted in this thread?

Looks like all the bases have been covered here.  We've got saltwater boats, flats boats, lake boats, pond boats, river boats, creek boats, fast and slow boats.   The only thing we're missing is an air boat and a submarine.


----------



## injun joe

The "Cracker"


----------



## Jr Branham

*jon boat crowd*

1860 F&F custom......aka...Fishzilla


----------



## Money man

CardsFan said:


> No kidding MoneyMan.   Wouldn't it be nice to be filthy rich and have each type of boat posted in this thread?
> 
> Looks like all the bases have been covered here.  We've got saltwater boats, flats boats, lake boats, pond boats, river boats, creek boats, fast and slow boats.   The only thing we're missing is an air boat and a submarine.




Cardsfan....since we are not filthy rich....ain't it neat that we don't have to be, we can just meet friends on the GON forum and for instance "I can ride in your jet boat going really fast in skinny water and catch 30 lb stripers up where no man can get to and in return, you could come ride in my electric only 2 man boat and catch dinky little bass in the scorching heat!" 

OK, maybe it is not a fair trade but still....look at the possibilities because of the GON forum!


----------



## Scout'nStripers

*My rig*

Here's mine in the boat port.


----------



## Kingfish2

injun joe said:


> The "Cracker"



Man now this one is my personal favorite. I love this boat!


----------



## Ron288

Not Much But Paid For


----------



## jigman

2072 Fisher AW Jon Boat


----------



## TJBassin

Jigman has the best setup out there to me. Man that thing is comfortable to fish out of. Enjoyed it Saturday.


----------



## Lightninrod

Thanks Currahee but so there's no mistake, that's Basshunter UBH II not a Pond Prowler.  IMO, the BH is the best small boat out there and it's made in GA.


----------



## CardsFan

Money man said:


> Cardsfan....since we are not filthy rich....ain't it neat that we don't have to be, we can just meet friends on the GON forum and for instance "I can ride in your jet boat going really fast in skinny water and catch 30 lb stripers up where no man can get to and in return, you could come ride in my electric only 2 man boat and catch dinky little bass in the scorching heat!"
> 
> OK, maybe it is not a fair trade but still....look at the possibilities because of the GON forum!



Money Man, we absolutely can make that kind of trade!   Now I won't guarantee 30 pound stripers, in fact I can't guarantee that a stinky old skunk may visit.  Most of the spots I've been fishing are deteriorating on numbers and size as the summer turns into Dog Days.   But you are welcome to check out what this river striper fishing is all about.   In fact, I promised to treat Robert Eidson to a day of fishing instead of guiding this summer.    If all of our schedules work out, maybe all 3 of us can take a trip up a river and I'll pretend I'm a guide.  

Wow, I can't tell you when the last time I bass fished using artificials.   I think I've got a shopping bag full of Zoom Old Monster worms laying around somewhere.


----------



## Phoelix

I too, am unable to post pics, but my sweetie is a 1961 SeaKing runabout with a 1958 Johnson 40 outboard...Paid $500 for boat, motor and trailer. Had to replace ignition system on motor, but now she runs sweet....And she's paid for!!!


----------



## JSpinks

War Eagle 1754 with Merc 50 four stroke.


----------



## BlackSmoke

Just a few pics off my BlackBerry. Not real good pics though. Will try and get some with the digi soon....

Norris Craft 2000XLDVee - Merc ProMax 225efi


----------



## riprap

bigkga69 said:


> it might bump 75 if you drop it off a building!!



Rangers are slow because the livewells are full of fish.


----------



## bassboy1

Here's mine.
Click here to view project.

Being tin, I can run it hard, and put it away wet.  I ain't scared to run it up on a concrete ramp, beach on riprap, let it hit the marina breakwaters when I am fishing them, scrape it up against sticks, leave it out in the sun....  Try doing any of that in a glass boat.  It just wouldn't be worth owning a boat I had to baby all the time, and take care of.  

My next boats will be tin as well.  I have two potential projects in mind (building from scratch of course), that I would like to start real soon, but unless I stumble into some money, I am going to have to wait until I get a little older for at least one of them.


----------



## Money man

CardsFan said:


> Money Man, we absolutely can make that kind of trade!   Now I won't guarantee 30 pound stripers, in fact I can't guarantee that a stinky old skunk may visit.  Most of the spots I've been fishing are deteriorating on numbers and size as the summer turns into Dog Days.   But you are welcome to check out what this river striper fishing is all about.   In fact, I promised to treat Robert Eidson to a day of fishing instead of guiding this summer.    If all of our schedules work out, maybe all 3 of us can take a trip up a river and I'll pretend I'm a guide.
> 
> Wow, I can't tell you when the last time I bass fished using artificials.   I think I've got a shopping bag full of Zoom Old Monster worms laying around somewhere.



Cards....I would consider it an honor to be included with you and Robert! I don't even mind being the net man but if you expect me to throw a cast net...well....kind of like golf....I can do it, just not very well. 

You guys set the date and count me in if you are serious!

I am glad you have those zoom monster worms because guess what....that's exactly the kind of worm that jeff C caught his chunk on the last time we went fishing the T haw.


----------



## bassmaster69247

*my boat*

2003 sx200 yammi 200


----------



## Trizey

This is the best pic that I have right now.  Stratos 285XL


----------



## CRBass

jigman said:


> 2072 Fisher AW Jon Boat



ultimate varner rig.  love it.  i like that better than my Alumacraft MV Tex


----------



## GARYRANGER521

riprap said:


> Rangers are slow because the livewells are full of fish.



I think that comment was direct to my 521 with the 250 Verado. Its not the fastest boat on the water but by no means is it the slowest either I`ve seen 72 mph on the GPS. But lets put it in rough water and see how fast anybody can run. lol    Gary


----------



## GARYRANGER521

pbmang said:


> Skeeter ZX250 with a 250 Yamaha.  Upgraded to a Minn Kota 101 and all I need now are a couple power poles.  So far it has been the best boat I have owned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gary, is that Eufaula where that picture was taken?



Yeah I try to go to Eufaula three or four times a year . I love that lake unfortunatly sometimes it doesnt love me back........Gary


----------



## riprap

GARYRANGER521 said:


> I think that comment was direct to my 521 with the 250 Verado. Its not the fastest boat on the water but by no means is it the slowest either I`ve seen 72 mph on the GPS. But lets put it in rough water and see how fast anybody can run. lol    Gary



Yea, I've got a 520 that's not fast. Speedometer says 70 but who knows. I don't really care. Most of the time I keep it around 50mph.


----------



## DragoN_Fish

Not much but to me she is my TREASURE. Here's my baby. She's a beautiful classic 1978 Matador. Many thanks and props to previous owner for taking such good care of her.

Mercuiser 470 4banger. I reckon' she would be good on gas and she is.

*In need of a trolling motor @ moment


----------



## Money man

Love the classics!


----------



## redtech

CRBass said:


> ultimate varner rig.  love it.  i like that better than my Alumacraft MV Tex



That 2072 Fisher is a nice one.  When I first saw that boat I was picturing in my mind a way to rig 2 or 3 of those electric outboards across the back.


----------



## fishlipps1952

this is my outboard powered bass boat....16' Mirrocraft F & D.......a few changes since some of the pics....

















this is the big electric boat....17' alumcraft bandit...with the outboard and console removed...full of Christmas trees...





and, this is my little 12'er..with a bow mounted foot control minn kota...and (now) a little 9.9 outboard....had a 7.5 on it then..


----------



## Chris S.

fishlipps1952 said:


> this is my outboard powered bass boat....16' Mirrocraft F & D.......a few changes since some of the pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c397/fishlipps1952/tackle%20and%20boat/MyBoat-1.jpg[/IM
> 
> this is the big electric boat....17' alumcraft bandit...with the outboard and console removed...full of Christmas trees...:biggrin2:
> [IMG]http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c397/fishlipps1952/tackle%20and%20boat/Alumacraft.jpg
> 
> and, this is my little 12'er..with a bow mounted foot control minn kota...and (now) a little 9.9 outboard....had a 7.5 on it then..



Thats the high falls pic I was talkin about Tim,that is the Buck creek ramp.Where did you put those xmas trees?Looks like the  christmas tree delivery boat me and a fishin buddy had out on high falls one day back in '04....


----------



## lizard drager

*my rig*

this is my all electric 14-36,she catches fish perty good.the best part about it is i riged it all myself,the trailer was given to me by a good friend who said if you can use it,take it away.


----------



## GONoob

Question for those with 20k+ boats, do you guys finance or buy outright?


----------



## germag

GONoob said:


> Question for those with 20k+ boats, do you guys finance or buy outright?



I bought mine outright. I have about 25k in it including the T-Top, trolling motor, and GPS/Finder.


----------



## fishlipps1952

Chris S. said:


> Thats the high falls pic I was talkin about Tim,that is the Buck creek ramp.Where did you put those xmas trees?Looks like the  christmas tree delivery boat me and a fishin buddy had out on high falls one day back in '04....



yep..buck creek....a few years back....a good day that day....

as for the location of the trees.....dang!!...i forgot.....i do that a lot lately.....


----------



## Scout'nStripers

GONoob said:


> Question for those with 20k+ boats, do you guys finance or buy outright?



I'd always bought mine outright with the wifes permission.

My latest Carolina skiff was parially financed because she was out of town and I made the decision and bought it without her permission. I wouldn't recommend doing that unless you're willing to live life in a celibate manner.


----------



## Cricket Chunker

Here is my 1999 17' Lowe SP170 I bought last year - 65lb MinnKota Maxxum & 25hp Johnson with 3 batteries. 18mph with a good tailwind.











And this is the 22' Skeeter ZX2200 center console bay boat I just bought today.  101lb MinnKota Riptide, 200hp Yamaha HDPI, 6 batteries (3 for tolling motor, one for starting, one for electronics & 1 for crappie lights).  62mph on Lanier today in 1-2' "seas" with 4 people on board.











Here they are side by side in the yard.  "Boatzilla" makes the Lowe look like a bathtub toy almost.


----------



## Money man

Cricket chunker....glad to see both of those boats because I had a question. Which one are you using this weekend? Because I would like to borrow the other one! 

I know....I know.....you don't ask to borrow another man's wife, boat, or truck. Not necessarily in the order of importance.


----------



## Adirondacker

Center console Sea Ark rigged and painted for duck, strippers, or bass.


----------



## Winnward/bass fisherman

16 ' all electric  Performance/w trialer. Saltwater  Minn Kota on transon, and motorguide on bow. 6 batteries with a top speed of 5.5 on gps..for sale cheap. I will post pics of her replacement. 20' fishmaster pontoon with Torquedo electric motor and minnKota  digital bow mount..


----------



## Bruiser




----------



## russ010

1999 1546D Xpress AW... I thought I had better pics than this, but I haven't done much to it but get it ready to fish tourneys. As soon as I get my fishmate pro livewell in, I'm going to start the modding.






You can see more here from how it was when I got it, to what it kinda looks like today - http://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8704


----------



## jfinch

Here's mine a 17 ft Coleman


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003

My baby is a 1994 Allison XB 2003 Prosport TX. It has 1993 Mercury 2.5 260 with a A-48 unlimited Drag ECU . I am running a 20inch mid with a Sportmaster Lowerunit. I am running the gearcase 1/16th of and inch below the pad. Got a few different props a 24, 26, 28 pitch props. Garmin electronics. Would love to swap over to Lowrance on day. Motor Guide 62# thrust 24 volt handcontrolled troller with a quick remove mount. Its a fast fun fishing machine.













Picture of the motor




Interior picture looking aft with the rear seats in




Picture of the interior looking fwd with the rear seats in


----------



## coreyj

g3 1436 with 40lb minn kota on front, 70lb on the back, eagle 320.


----------



## UXO

That's a pretty hot rod 1436 corey, did you build that yourself?  If so, very nice work!  How tippy is it being up that high in a small boat?


----------



## coreyj

thanks. its not that tippy, i only weigh 140 lbs and fish alone mostly so it works well for me.


----------



## ranger370

Hey Moneyman   I'm going to have to call foul on Xtreme Hunter...   That's one heck of a boat......


----------



## Money man

Hey Ranger, that is an awesome boat but I want you to remember one thing......we can run rings around him in that boat with ours when he puts in at Bear Creek or Tussahaw.

I hope he can give us a ride in it some time. I loved Miami Vice!


----------



## shadow2

Ok here is one of my babies.  i do not have a picture of my river / TM only boat. But here is a pic of my big water boat. Looking foward to seeing how many hours i can put on her over my mid tour in apr or may.  
2009 Triton 20X3 with a 250 ProXS......


----------



## GT 150

This is my 2002 G3 1648, it has a 25 HP mercury. I put in the floor,seats,lights and carpet. Its easy to tow and goes just about any place I wanna go.


----------



## Flathead-Hunta

Wow..I wasnt expectin this many replies/posts..Nice rigs people! Keep postin!


----------



## Limitless

16' Rose Bay skiff and Merc 4 stroke


----------



## brunofishing

WOW!!! Thats nice!!!


----------



## jfinch

Limitless,

That is a gorgeous little boat!


----------



## hammerz71

This WAS my boat from the time I bought it new in '99 (my third bass boat) until a little over a year ago.  I sold it for lack of use and lack of funds (family health emergency).  Sold it to a buddy though, so I get to put my fat butt in it once in a while.
My tourney fishing days are over so as soon as I get back on my feet I'm looking to get into a nice little 16 or 17' stick steer boat.  Until then, I make do with my 10' Bass/Hunter and canoe...


----------



## spotman

My TR-18


----------



## ugabowhunter

Still fairly new to me (truck and boat). Still working on the chine walk around 65mph. 2003 Triton TR 20 with 2008 Merc 200 Opti. Love finally fishing out the front of a bass boat and winning a little bit of $.


----------



## BassCatMike

2003 BassCat Pantara Classic


----------



## OldGuyAl

Kingfish2 said:


> Man now this one is my personal favorite. I love this boat!


x2

that thing is a beauty!  did you build it?


----------



## dcrail

2000 14' Claymont skiff,All electric,minn kota f/c 74 lb on the front and 65lb on the rear,6 batteries and still floats in 6 inches of water!!!!


----------



## sbfowler

2005 Stratos 486 SF. Great boat for my family.


----------



## skippygus73

Here is my girl up on plane.











One on our way to Georgia from California.


----------



## CardsFan

That Rose Bay skiff and Allison look sweet!   Those Allison boat are _FAST_.


----------



## timberghost1

my catfish rig......94 ozark with 75hp mariner


----------



## JigNchunk

Here is my '07 Skeeter ZX225


----------



## dcrail

CardsFan said:


> That Rose Bay skiff and Allison look sweet!   Those Allison boat are _FAST_.



That thing is Sweeeeet!!!! I'd be afraid to fish in it!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgia_gent

*2007 Stratos 285 w/Etec 150 H.O.*

My Stratos...been setting winterized for 13 months waiting on me to finally recover from accident injuries that occured in Oct 2008...Cannot wait to get'er prepped and ready to start back fishing again...hopefully in the next couple months ...Owned it longer than I have gotten to fish out of it LAWD!


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003

CardsFan said:


> That Rose Bay skiff and Allison look sweet!   Those Allison boat are _FAST_.



Thanks. I really love it. It fishes alot better than most think. It is very fast. I have been over 90 gps. Pretty sure she will run thriple digits. I like that little Rose Bay Skiff the best so far. That thing is cherry!


----------



## bassboy1

coreyj said:


> g3 1436 with 40lb minn kota on front, 70lb on the back, eagle 320.



I've gotta say.  That's one nice boat there!


----------



## meeks88

my first was my little 12 footer (pic) then it was a decked out 14 footer, now it a bass tracker mostly all electric w/ a 7.5 hp if needed


----------



## DIGGERATL




----------



## ugabowhunter

ugabowhunter said:


> Still fairly new to me (truck and boat). Still working on the chine walk around 65mph. 2003 Triton TR 20 with 2008 Merc 200 Opti. Love finally fishing out the front of a bass boat and winning a little bit of $.




Chine walk has been figured out will run 72 mph w/ me and my dad w/ 3/4 tank of gas on GPS. One fast 200hp 20 ft boat and great on rough water.


----------



## fotoguy

This is my rig, it's the one I catch all those stripers in at Lake Juliette


----------



## BigBass114

My jon boat.


----------



## Big Texun

Here's my rig - 22' Skeeter CC w/ Tee top. 10" HDS /w LSS. Minn Kota Riptide with i-Pilot. She's a whitefish machine.


----------



## Buddiespal

Man this thread gets me pumped!!! I am ready to hit the water!!! Nothing like the good ole smell of a boat motor!!!


----------



## rockwalker

*I had to post mine after seeing all of these*

well there is my boat then the family boat.


----------



## david w.

not to brag or nothing but its a 2010.


----------



## delta708

This question is the for the guys with kayaks. I have been looking into getting one of these. Do these ever have a tendency to want to tip or are they pretty stable even in somewhat rough water. Thanks in advance.


----------



## possum steak

meeks88 said:


> my first was my little 12 footer (pic) then it was a decked out 14 footer, now it a bass tracker mostly all electric w/ a 7.5 hp if needed




Nice set up there, fish Yargo & if so any luck?  I used to lived in Winder (2000-04) but never had much luck there.

Love the Mustang in your avatar. You probably already know it, but try svtperformance.com. I've been posting there for a few years now. (I'm gump there lol)


----------



## Big Texun

Buddiespal said:


> Man this thread gets me pumped!!! I am ready to hit the water!!! Nothing like the good ole smell of a boat motor!!!




Don't get a 4 stroke then!


----------



## Buddiespal

Big Texun said:


> Don't get a 4 stroke then!



Thats why I wouldn't have one!!!!!!


----------



## hov33

This is my bad to the bone CHAMPION the names say,s it all.


----------



## ehill

Here is my Blazer 202 with 250 yammie. tryed to sell it last year but decided to keep it. Then in the near future I am going to purchase the G3 in the bottom pic for the flats and river and whatever else that I wouldn't take the bass boat to.


----------



## castaway

Here is mine. Its a 2004 Triton 196 w/ 200 merc. I love this boat, best I have ever owned


----------



## Craigaria

all electric jon-boat


----------



## JW2

Just finished the mod on it!


----------



## smessler34




----------



## NwRedFisher

here is mine.A Thriump 210 w/Yammaha 200


----------



## possum steak

smessler34 said:


> View attachment 481957



that boat looks like a heck of a lot of fun!


----------



## Gmonkey

pic from Orange Beach, AL at Perdido Pass
island hopping with the family

2004 Sea Pro 190 cc w/Yamaha 115 four stroke - Got Humminbird 997 si, 3 live wells, cd player, engine mount trolling motorand cusions all around.  She stays at Allatoona.


----------



## wilber85

wilber85 said:


> $500 dollars she was mine all mine and I never wanted nothin more...



Upgraded!


----------



## Lydia

Thanks for sharing everyone! Very NICE boats!! mines nothing special... 1980 15.6ft Eldocraft, 1987 30hp Suzuki ... 3rd boat...but 1st river ready...

Actually these two objects are my babies... lol 

Update: actually my first trip on this boat today...River looks nice..ready to go camping this week


----------



## Paul Parsons

Shearwater 22


----------



## xs5875

Wow..I didnt expect this thread to be so popular..keep 'em coming.


----------



## SnowHunter

Here's our new aquisition  

1977 Bayliner Runaway 15'
Mercury Thunderbolt 80hp Outboard

Paid for, heck it cost less then the rent on my house 

Thinkin bout callin it the Dancin Nanner...cuz its nanner yellow 

Na and Ian workin on gettin the seats out

Aimee scoopin water outta the storage compartment up front

The mess of a motor...should have that redone shortly


----------



## bmhayes

*my new rig*

Actually caught 7 nice crappie trolling, well paddling the cove tonight.


----------



## Hunter Blair

Paul Parsons said:


> Shearwater 22



SWEET..... any more pics of that beauty? I love those things...


----------



## ehill

ttt


----------



## nickf11

21' Lund w/ 225 Merc Optimax. Prob. one of about 4 people in Ga who have a Lund. Great fishing boat for fishing for any species of fish.

And next to it, bad picture, but the duck rig/small water fishing rig. 16' Tracker Grizzly w/ 25 Merc 4 Stroke EFI


----------



## russ010

99 Xpress 1546d...


----------



## Team3D

Here's the new one


----------



## nickf11

How do you like that minn kota fortrex? Trying to convince the old man to replace his Genesis with it. That things been giving him problems since he got it. It's no wonder minn kota stopped making it! LOL


----------



## big country rnr

From fishing on the close reefs .To big reds and drum at the rocks to Flounder giging in 5 inches of water. To Bream and catfish in the satilla ,altamha ,St marys. I love my boat!  lol


----------



## ThaDuck

Here's mine  

18' 1988 ProCraft, 90HP Merc.


----------



## Team3D

> nickf11  nickf11 is offline
> 
> Join Date: Jan 2010
> Location: Acworth, GA
> iTrader: (0) Check/Add Feedback
> Default
> How do you like that minn kota fortrex? Trying to convince the old man to replace his Genesis with it. That things been giving him problems since he got it. It's no wonder minn kota stopped making it! LOL



I love the new Fortex!!

It is smooth as silk and the gas assist is real nice!


----------



## nickf11

That's what I hear! Still can't convince him though!


----------



## LXA682

hey bruiser, what kind of kayak is that?


----------



## ThunderRoad

22 ft. deckboat ... no carpet makes it easy to clean, and just ig enough to keep you comfy in Lanier's chop. Good striper boat.


----------



## waw3692




----------



## sinclair1

waw3692 said:


> View attachment 519589


Nice


----------



## bonniesboy08

*boat*

its a 10 foot powered by a 8 horse h.o. merc with upgrades may not be big but its quick, she runs about 27 mph. boat is retired U.S customs boat purchased in fla. love it


----------



## JigNchunk

*my Latest*

My latest ride


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN

*Here's Mine*

At Yellow Jacket Access


----------



## Lanier Jim

*1979 Norris Craft 1580 Pro Medalist*

Still a great boat and runs like a rocket with the Evinrude 100 Crossflow engine.  Eagle 642i Color electronics - completely rewired and upgraded throughout -  loaded - 55 mph going fishing and lifts like an airplane!  Great stability while fishing with the Cathedral V-Pad Hull.  You got to love a well built boat.


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN

Wow, that it is a great looking boat to be 30+ years old!


----------



## yakfishingfool

Here's mine...


----------



## Joe_Atlanta

*what a yak!*

Man, that is a seriously tweaked out fishing kayak.


----------



## Zelix

I just got this boat. I'm in the process of registering and getting the trailer tag. I hope to put her in the water this weekend.

click on thumbnail for bigger picture. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bonecollector101

Lawnmowerman said:


> Got the lil 14' jon
> Then the 18'er with a 9.9 that will go anywhere from Sinclair to Indian Springs, to Juliette, as pictured,,
> Aint nothing fancy, but I've never seen a boat catch a fish anyhow,,,,



you looking to sell the jon?


----------



## RockyS

When I first got it.  Came with a 75  Opti and a 75lb wireless Motorguide TM.  I have added more rod holders (20 in total), 40 gal Vest Super Bait Tank, and stereo.


----------



## Warren B

My Custom Team Skeeter ZX225.


----------



## charliecfh

2010 Phoenix 618 Pro, 175 Pro XS


----------



## Ronnie T

Phoenix.
I love the interior.


----------



## meeks88

them phoenix's are sweet. the removable console and the rotating tackle storage is sweet... thats what i'd have if i was getting a bassboat


----------



## Bruiser

LXA682 said:


> hey bruiser, what kind of kayak is that?



Native Watercraft Ultimate 12


----------



## Lawnmowerman

Got a "new" ride recently:


----------



## Lawnmowerman

Bonecollector101 said:


> you looking to sell the jon?



Ummm, no, not at this time,,,
Had her too long.
Lots of $$ came from that lil boat,,
Will keep you in mind though if I do decide to sell.


----------



## Lawnmowerman

*My "Fleet",*

Next "boat" will be a "really new" kayak,,,


----------



## GoldDot40

Not too shabby for FREE, eh? My brother gave me this boat.....for the sake of being my brother. 1995 Stratos 285 Pro XL with a Johnson 175 Fast Strike.


----------



## Perkins

Just sold this 08 Z520 with a 250 hpdi  last week. shoping for a new one now. Fine boat. loved the ride but hated the fuel bill!


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Perkins said:


> Just sold this 08 Z520 with a 250 hpdi  last week. shoping for a new one now. Fine boat. loved the ride but hated the fuel bill!



Fuel bill my foot!   I wish I could hang with the dang "BOAT" bill!!


----------



## Perkins

Confederate_Jay said:


> Fuel bill my foot!   I wish I could hang with the dang "BOAT" bill!!



 It is kind of like like getting a pay raise, now that you mention it...but i cant be without one for very long


----------



## 8ball

Here is mine a 2000 Stratos 268 with a Johnson Faststrike 115 , 4 blade ss 23 pitch prop. I sold my Bass Tracker on a Sat and bought this beauty the same day. I love my boat.


----------



## Outfitter

Here's my rig.
Lots of awesome boats on here!


----------



## Dryzdale

70 hp Skeeter 1985


----------



## mgeod

*My Rig*

Here is mine and Like Randy said about his it fishes alot better than most think. Last picture shows a lot of junk in hte boat . I was installing some electronics on it . Threw it up so everyone could see the cockpit LOL.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford




----------



## mctech

triton 21x 225 rude


----------



## Lanier Jim

1979 Norris Craft 1580V Pro Medalist - 100 Evinrude - completely restored - great fishing boat - get her up on the pad and she'll still get down the lake fast!

LJ


----------



## MossyOak

*1998 Ranger R91 - Mariner 200 HP*

I got this last wednesday, I haven't had a chance to get her wet, but......This tuesday I'll be out on the lake...

Nice boats ever-1 has here , it only took me 49 years to get me a Ranger, better late than never 

Happy Fishin every-1 !


----------



## Swamp Angel

Here's our 'Hoochee Queen:





Ready for a day of spinnin' for trout on the 'Hooch. Leaving from Abbotts Bridge.






Fishin' at Yargo. Mostly it was just a day to get used to the Gheenoe since we 
only caught one bream between the two of us.


----------



## xs5875

bump for those winter mods we all did to our rigs, gettin ready for spring!


----------



## lazybate

CRBass said:


> ultimate varner rig.  love it.  i like that better than my Alumacraft MV Tex



I got the Alumacraft MV tex also,its great but wish the front deck was a foot bigger.


----------



## scottf24

STRATOS 201 PRO MAGNUM  300 YAMAHA


----------



## xs5875

looks fast...


----------



## Alan in GA

*Triton 1653SS*

Love my little backwater boat!
These new 4 stroke motors must run off the battery because they sure don't use [much] gasoline out of the tank!
Always did want trim/tilt on my little boats because it comes in SO handy for shallow water running. Sit and steer up front, and no more need to 'go back and tilt' the motor for running slooooow in 1' of water. 
Lemee' in them back water flats and creeks~! : )


----------



## brother hilljack

Well I thought I had posted here before, but I guess not. Introducing the HillJack Cadilac! Sea Ark Pro Cat 240!

It catches fish too


----------



## ILLMAN

*boat*

1996 aquasport


----------



## duckman18

1996 Nitro 896 Savage
200 Mercury


----------



## dcrail

MossyOak said:


> I got this last wednesday, I haven't had a chance to get her wet, but......This tuesday I'll be out on the lake...
> 
> Nice boats ever-1 has here , it only took me 49 years to get me a Ranger, better late than never
> 
> Happy Fishin every-1 !



Nice boat,your going to love that Minn kota Genesis on the front!!!I have two of them here at the house waiting for a boat to mount them to!!!


----------



## TwinStick

Here's mine, bought it from my dad in August, he bought it new in 98.  Stratos 283 with 150 Johnson.  I've done a lot of upgrades this year, bluewaters, hds 7, 510c, just did a 6" rapid jack and hydro steering.


----------



## LTZ25

Brother hiljack That rig is got to be perfect for those cats you go after.


----------



## Gaducker

Dont have any with the motor yet.


----------



## stewaps

1995 Bass Cat Eyra - bought it in April 2010


----------



## nickf11

mctech said:


> triton 21x 225 rude



There's a fella in my school's club that fishes out of a boat identical to this one. Are you chris? lol


----------



## wwright713

*15' Quachita*

15' Quachita with 60lb thrust motorguide on front and 2 motorguide varimax 75lb thrust in the back.... Fixin to tear up the jonboat TX trail...


----------



## brother hilljack

LTZ25 said:


> Brother hiljack That rig is got to be perfect for those cats you go after.



Yes sir, its a catman's dream


----------



## xs5875

Yessir Hilljack, I vote that you have the best Catfish setup on here...pretty boat. I'll post my boat on the 4th of March...getting her on that day, as soon as I can get to Perry!


----------



## GThunter5

Cs j16


----------



## Beagler282

We had the Bullet for a while but didn't use it that much so we got something more practicle.


----------



## BassCatMike

Beagler282 said:


> We had the Bullet for a while but didn't use it that much so we got something more practicle.



That Bullet looks awesome!


----------



## IrishSniper

Gets me where I'm going:


----------



## xs5875

got a new one coming friday..get ready for the pic.


----------



## jychamp945

ill have a pic of mine tomorrow


----------



## MTMiller

Here's mine.  It ain't fancy but the only fuel it needs is bud light, fried crappie, cheese grits, and collard greens.


----------



## xs5875

Yeah, thats my next purchase right there.


----------



## Lanier Jim

MTMiller...not fancy!!!  That Kayak has everything but a toilet on it...or does it?   That thing is loaded out!  

LJ


----------



## jychamp945

here she is 89 bass hawk witha 200 hp  merc on her


----------



## MTMiller

Lanier Jim said:


> MTMiller...not fancy!!!  That Kayak has everything but a toilet on it...or does it?   That thing is loaded out!
> 
> LJ



Jim it kind of does have a toilet come to think about it.  Thats what the empty McDonalds cup is for below the depth finder


----------



## Msteele

MTMiller said:


> Here's mine.  It ain't fancy but the only fuel it needs is bud light, fried crappie, cheese grits, and collard greens.



Nice rig Mike!  Maybe I can get my hands on one soon.


----------



## Lanier Jim

*The New Rig*

LoL - Here's my new one...pick it up on the 16th.  I included the new seats going in it.

LJ


----------



## jason t garrett

wife wanted a pontoon.  Ended up with a 21' champion bay champ.  honda 225


----------



## Boar Hog

This is my crappie/gator boat . Before I added a 2.5 hp mercury kicker that steers from the console.


----------



## sogafishin

Heres my Nitro Savage 884 with Merc 150efi.Shes all tweaked up and ready to roll.Ive had alot of family fun in this boat and hope to have alot more.Oh yeah this pic is at Reed Bingham state park great place.


----------



## Chief31794

*My new rig*

Sold my bass boat a while back and I've decided to start fishing the fun way again.  Bought this boat, it's a 2005 never been registered, never been in the water, was kept in a garage.  40HP Tilt/Trim, everything works great, even the original cooler still has a new smell.


----------



## lowlight223

2002 Javelin 170 Merc 115.


----------



## T.P.

Bump..


----------



## ArcOnAlloy

*My rig*

Here is a quick pic of my rig, also have an ol' river runner john boat!


----------



## spotco2

Just a pair of Bass Trackers

Yes the big one is for sale....kinda.


----------



## rkreder001

*My Ride*

Here she is


----------



## clay38

*1965 sea ark*

here is my boat


----------



## Hookum

Hope this works. 

2012 Bullet 21XRD with a 300XS Mercury Racing Motor.


----------



## 06 SB

2004 Nitro NX 750 with a 115 Mercury. I bought it a year ago from off this forum.  

THANKS Noodle!







06


----------



## gamuddawg151

Its my avatar nitro 912 dc summit edition 225 merc


----------



## Double J

Here is my 2010 Triton 20xs hp with Merc 250 Pro XS


----------



## cjlake88

*My buddys rig*

im the one in the boat, but its my buddys. you can see why its not mine, the bow is a foot out of water with me alone with all our gear, a 40 pound battery, and a big ole trolling motor


----------



## SeeinStripes

*2070 Dance floor*

2012 Weld Bilt 2070 Flat bottom.  '02 90hp yamaha prop drive, 6" hyd jack plate gets me skinny enough.  It ain't got no skeg no more.   I'll enter the "most open floorspace" category. 










The other part of the rig: all the shad/herring/trout you could ever need on tap for a week's fishing...


----------



## LittleFish

My daughter's call it the Green Bean!


----------



## bayoubetty

*my bateau*

Behold! Bayou Betty!  She was named first 
She was my project boat 2 summers ago


----------



## AlanShort

*aluminacraft 40hp yamaha*

17'


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Here is my boat on the chic last summer. I only put the turban on for special events!!


----------



## FERAL ONE

my latest.


----------



## justrun

I have the same "style" of boat as others here but a different brand.  At least mine was paid for with your tax  money.  Thanks all.


----------



## justrun

LittleFish said:


> My daughter's call it the Green Bean!



That is what I want.

But they have one of these (but older) for sale on Benning right now.


----------



## RangerZ21

*Z21 Ranger / 250 HPDI*

Ranger Z21 got it last weekend.


----------



## nickf11

Hookum said:


> Hope this works.
> 
> 2012 Bullet 21XRD with a 300XS Mercury Racing Motor.



I bet this boat moves just a little bit....


----------



## GAMEBRED1

My main ride is an 03 ranger 2180 bay with a 200 yamaha and my first love is my 98 polar with a 90 johnson.


----------



## DrewDennis

Gamebred, that Ranger looks a little on the "dry" side in that pic!


----------



## bassbum

1999 Ranger Cherokee 207 / 125 Merc ELPT.....Lost that in the divorce






My Tourney Partner.....thankfully didn't lose her.


----------



## GAMEBRED1

DrewDennis said:


> Gamebred, that Ranger looks a little on the "dry" side in that pic!



yeah anytime i'm fishing with the family. we always have to find a sandbar to grill on.


----------



## elhoward622




----------



## Ga Sportsman

Picked it up yesterday...1991 Bomber.  Really wanting to try it out.


----------



## daveaf

*Here is a picture of my ride*

I just purchase this awesome boat!!!!!  


2000 Sea Pro SV2100 with Yamaha 150HPDI.  

Cant wait for the spring and summer


----------



## Terribleted

Nice boat dave. Why wait the fishing has been pretty good all in all


----------



## Beagler282

2009 Bass Tracker with 115HP Optimax.


----------



## bass hunter d4

Triton TR19x w/ 200 H.O Evinrude


----------



## JRDIII

*Still haven't seen one of these . . .*

First post here. The lack of an inflatable motivated me. There's every kind of boat in the world on this thread except for one: a dang inflatable! So here's my Zodiac Zoom 260 Aero with a Mercury 5 HP 2-stroke. I love this setup!


----------



## Terribleted

Bought this 1999 16' Lowe in October. Have spent many hours and dollars outfitting and fixing it ...broken ribs, console in poor shape, no windscreen, motor troubles etc.(quite a few hours heading back to the launch on trolling motor power as well  ).  Finally got it all better I think. 

 The last pic is my horsepower restricted lake or small pond machine.  It is an 11' Achilles. I have a 3.5 and a transom mounted troller for it.


----------



## JRDIII

Sweet. Another inflatable. That Achilles is a nice one, too.


----------



## Terribleted

Not many inflatibles here in Georgia it seems.  Alaska was full of them.  I had a 16' Zodiac with a 50 Merc on it up there.  I actually fully used the 2750 pound load capacity on a couple salmon dipnetting trips 200 salmons are heavy


----------



## sburnette

This is my 2012 Carolina Skiff 198 DLV. It has a Humminbird 1198 and a 70lb I-Pilot on it. Love to catch Stripers from it.


----------



## Troutman3000

How does that beast ride in rough water?  Thats the perfect cross over for fishing and family time.


----------



## sburnette

Takes rough water pretty good, but for fishing it is the best!


----------



## aragorn1

*My Ride!!*

My Ride!!


----------



## davidf5252

inflatable crew!!! 





bought this yesterday!! Perception Angler 12.5 Caster


----------



## fish hawk

Adirondacker said:


> Center console Sea Ark rigged and painted for duck, strippers, or bass.



Sorry, i just dont see it attracting to many strippers.I'm sure it's good for catching stripers though......Sorry couldn't help it,had to do it.Nice boat!!!


----------



## kikkup

*my boat*

not much to see but she's paid for


----------



## dpfman7

*My 1993 Skeeter 175 Sx with Mariner Mag III 150*

She has been babied, old but good!


----------



## TroyBoy30

I need to get some new pics.  Done a ton of additions since these


----------



## s.anderson

Sburnette's old ride, my new ride:


----------



## T.P.

My green boat.








My camo boat.







My blue boat.







My grey boat.


----------



## aragorn1

TroyBoy30 said:


> I need to get some new pics.  Done a ton of additions since these



Nice Boat!!!  Gotta Love Stratos


----------



## LTZ25

Can pictures be posted from I pad. I'm having trouble doing it, but I have daughter coming over to help tomorrow . I have a laptop that I'll use if necessary. Thanks . I really enjoy looking at everyones boats.


----------



## davidf5252

LTZ25 said:


> Can pictures be posted from I pad. I'm having trouble doing it, but I have daughter coming over to help tomorrow . I have a laptop that I'll use if necessary. Thanks . I really enjoy looking at everyones boats.



I dont have an iPad but if i can upload pics and post it from my phone and iPad should be able to do it. 

its just like a laptop... copy the URL to the picture/upload to photobucket or similar and then click the icon and paste just like you would on a laptop. 

If that doesnt help check this link: http://eggheadforum.com/discussion/1134239/how-to-post-pictures-from-an-ipad


----------



## TroyBoy30

LTZ25 said:


> Can pictures be posted from I pad. I'm having trouble doing it, but I have daughter coming over to help tomorrow . I have a laptop that I'll use if necessary. Thanks . I really enjoy looking at everyones boats.



I posted tips on posting from an ipad in another thread but of course i cant find it.

I use photobucket to host all my pics and use the photobucket app on my ipad and phone to upload pics and post them.  once you have your pics uploaded you simply view the picture in the app and click the chain link icon.  this will give you all of the options for posting the image on forums.  you want to click the img tag box and it will copy the link for you.  you then go to your post and press and hold and select paste to paste the link


----------



## LTZ25

Thanks for the help I am going to work on it this evening.


----------



## riprap

dpfman7 said:


> She has been babied, old but good!



That right there looks good. Super clean. I like that model skeeter.


----------



## LTZ25

*Here's my boat*

2011 Sterling 22


----------



## EZ Spin

My avitar is my rig-2011 Nitro Z-8 with a 250 Merc Opti Max. Her name is "...a sales call." When my work calls and says "Where are you?" I can honestly say "I am out on a sales call!".


----------



## secdawgs




----------



## Lukikus2

EZ Spin said:


> My avitar is my rig-2011 Nitro Z-8 with a 250 Merc Opti Max. Her name is "...a sales call." When my work calls and says "Where are you?" I can honestly say "I am out on a sales call!".







I've been there.


----------



## Lebowski

Custom camo 1860 Smokercraft tunnel hull center-console with 115/80 Johnson jet. 

My wife threatened to leave when I pulled it in the driveway the first time - sure would've missed her.


----------



## gillhunter

2011 Alumacraft 1648 MV with 9.9 Honda 4-stoke. 

http://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18906


----------



## Gone Fishing

No Laughing!  The big boat is the main boat and the other I call the dingy holds all my stuff while I get to where I'm going.  The base of the seats are thick styrofoam covered in shrinkwrap so I don't have styrofoam stuck to everything.  It is powered by a jump box.  I got both boats back when Sportstown was going out of business.  This rig has carried myself and my dad down the hooch from Medlock Bridge to Old Jones Bridge many times.  My husband doesn't understand why I'm so weird about being really careful with them but those of you who have shared a vessel with a parent who is now gone I'm sure understand.  Everytime one of his brothers get near them when I have them out it's like ok who wants to get shot, step away from the boat you heathens.   Both boats and trolling motor are close to twenty years old I guess I've been lucky.


----------



## triton

LTZ25 I bet that flats boat with that 250 will move!!!!!!


----------



## LTZ25

It's runs like a ranger I used to have  around 70. I usually take it a little slower, but I like to have the power just in case. The Yamaha is a great engine for this boat.


----------



## Bryan Schwartz

Here is my skiff.


----------



## LTZ25

Bryan         I like that boat what make is it, it's looks like a very versitile fishing rig.


----------



## warrior21

*2004 ZX 225  225 HPDI    Cruising Allatoona*


----------



## dturnersr

*Triton 21X3C Pro Elite*

Here's my ride;  Triton 21X3C Pro Elite, Mercury 250hp XS, MinnKota 101 Fortex, Twin Hummingbird 998C SI's....


----------



## LTZ25

Very nice Triton, I like how they do the trailers .they look like they belong with that high quality boat.


----------



## Crizzel




----------



## Alan in GA

*enjoyable posts here!*

....kind of like a boat show on the forum! Interesting to see what you guys float around in! Wish I was in mine today.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

*Mine*

2012 Excel 1854 w/5500 Black Death


----------



## oldbasshawk

Like the name says, she's an old BassHawk. Not bad for 1500 bucks.


----------



## Gone Fishing

I adopted "Little Dingy" on Saturday the 14th.  She is a 12' Fisher and I use a 45lb trolling motor to push her through the water.  Up on 5 it actually produces a decent wake.  I took her out Sunday to Ft Yargo and was for once not skunked.  Ok it was a small bream but a fish is a fish.  My non outdoor non fishing husband went with me and actually commented I got a good deal and it was quite the comfortable boat.


----------



## turkeys101

1988 lowe 14ft flat bottom alum. jon.
briggs & stratton 5hp 4 cycle low californa emission
 t34 powerplus 12 volt 34lb. thrust
humminbird wide 128


----------



## DuckHuntin101

2005 Triton Tr-20x 225 Evinrude E-Tec


----------



## Robert Eidson

My ride as of right now...... Face lift coming in three weeks.......


----------



## warronl

Robert Eidson said:


> My ride as of right now...... Face lift coming in three weeks.......



I wish I had a nickel for every lineside that's been pulled over the side of this one!


----------



## Robert Eidson

warronl said:


> I wish I had a nickel for every lineside that's been pulled over the side of this one!



Me Too !!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!  See you and Rita in a couple of weeks. This has just made Tina's day......


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

G3 tunnel hull  w/ 90 four stroke. The atv of boats !!!! Best boat I've ever owned


----------



## Rgd

2012 Phoenix 618 Pro with Yamaha 175
Lowrance hds 8 and hds 7 with structure scan


----------



## jfinch

Here's mine. 2012 JVX 18 Carolina Skiff.


----------



## smoothie

Bump to a great thread


----------



## FROGSLAYER

OK now y'all have gone and made me want a boat!   Nice rigs!


----------



## owweee

My Jonjet... Can't wait to hit up the rivers this season...


----------



## jimbug

Here's mine:












1996 Alumacraft Super Hawk MV with '96 Evinrude 28SPL HP outboard Motorguide FC 25lb trolling motor and two Lowrance color graphs m68c and m68s map - $2500 and uses one gallon of gas per trip running full out at 27mph.  Love this rig!!!!!  Caught a 5lb spot out of it last week.


----------



## BR400

PBMang is serious!
TWO dip nets!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

Here's my, 1962 Arkansas Traveler, 14 ft Tarpon model. Sometimes I run it with the old matching 18 hp Evinrude other times I have on the newer 25 hp Johnson. I guess she's seen about every mile of the Altamaha River.


----------



## 7fovega

Our 86 fishin ski barge with 95 merc 75 bought local and modified and updated with decks, seat, 80 lb riptide saltwater trolling motor, hummimgbird 798, homemade baittank, rod holders, lights, new prop, and twin igloo coolers. 1st boat ever and maybe my last, fishes 4 and suits my needs perfect. Also will pull my daughter on the tube !!!! Fish catchin machine on river and lakes and didnt break tha bank. See avatar.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

old pic


----------



## striper sniper

*04 Seapro*

My rides a 04 19.5ft Seapro. I've had it 2 years and ready to upgrade again. Wife's not tough.


----------



## bass2dy

See my AVATAR , will get up and go and catch fish !


----------



## Corey

14ft V with a 15 HP Johnson..really like this old Tin 
boat.


----------



## BR400

*My Boat That BR200 Let's Me Use Ocassionally*

2012 Bass Cat Eyra 250 SHO


----------



## LTZ25

I like your boat, also like the hand holder on trailer tongue , seems like more trailers would have that .


----------



## Coon Krazy

Javelin 373


----------



## weneroux

http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=6825&pictureid=37770

http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=6825&pictureid=39018


----------



## jaybro28

Ocmulgee river jet/tunnel rig.  She runs in spit and handles the occasional rock smack with as much grace as one could hope for.


----------



## BR400

LTZ25, that pole and step is an option on Bass Cat trailers but I think most of them are ordered with it...it sure does make getting in and out of the boat at the ramp a lot easier.

I want to go the swamp with Jay Bro!


----------



## Gordon

2012, 1810 NauticStar Bay Boat WITH A Yamaha 90 4 stroke, best toy we have ever bought   Goes everywhere, does everything.


----------



## TroyBoy30

Just picked her up from the detailers, so I had to get some updated pictures


----------



## BR400

Looking good Troy!

Small world.....Jim Bug's boat used to be BR200's.


----------



## Randy

Not a very good picture but here is my skiff:


----------



## ILLMAN

*my aquasport*

my aquasport


----------



## ArkansasNative

She aint a 21ft with a 250, but she gets me where i need to go!


----------



## carolinagreenhead

ArkansasNative said:


> She aint a 21ft with a 250, but she gets me where i need to go!



I didn't know Nitro had an X5. Nice boat.


----------



## Da Da Fishing

*Hoochee Mama*

Here's my ride.  15' 4" Riverhawk 96 model.  A before and after shot.  As you can see, I've made a few mods.  Great little boat, just a little too small for the lake on a warm weekend day.


----------



## ArkansasNative

carolinagreenhead said:


> I didn't know Nitro had an X5. Nice boat.



Hey thanks Bud! Its been a great little boat. Very Low maintenance so far and it planes out at about 55mph. Haven't caught a fish going that fast yet though. lol


----------



## ArkansasNative

Hookum said:


> Hope this works.
> 
> 2012 Bullet 21XRD with a 300XS Mercury Racing Motor.



HOLY COW!!!!


----------



## gtmcwhorter

TroyBoy how does that highlander do towing that rig? I can imagine you'd be in the market for a truck or at least something rear wheel drive before long?


----------



## REUSSERY




----------



## guyman5

It was made by my son and myself works great need to go to my pic to see it 
 having trouble posting the boat picture


----------



## panfried0419

My avatar


----------



## Maggie Dog

*Tolman Skiff*

Tolman Jumbo Skiff, 24', 140 HP.

If you see me on the lakes or coast, Say Hi.


----------



## bigchooch58

my flathead sled


----------



## Coopah13

my jon boat I just redid...she is ready to go!!!


----------



## ArkansasNative

Man that's a clean Jon boat!!


----------



## Troutman3000

ArkansasNative said:


> Man that's a clean Jon boat!!



Agreed. That thing is nice.


----------



## EClass

My 14' Jon. Short shaft 9.5 Johnson. I can scoot  in 9" of water for the green fish. Custom made bait tank for chasing the white fish. Added front casting deck / storage this past fall. Battery for lights / electronics and (2) in parallel for Trolling Mtr. Wish it were a 16' but still love this little boat.


----------



## LipRip'r

Those last 2 are some nice Jon rigs!


----------



## fish bum

*Latest River Jet*

Well thought I would post the newest river runner in my life.   Have had 4 others sense I posted on the 1st page
This one is 1866 with 3/16 bottom, 27" sides
About ready to get after some Stripers.    Oh we'll have tried to load Picts but it keeps saying failed


----------



## Gitterdone

Had Gitterdone for 11 years and just remodeled this little cobia


----------



## BowShooter

Zx225 hds 10, hds7
 I do need some new wheels on the trailer lol


----------



## Coon Krazy

*My new Baby!!*

92 Strat!!


----------



## wwright713

*14'quachita Jon*

75lb bow mount, 164 lb system on stern for electric only. Has electric tilt and trim. Mariner 9.9 for gas lakes. Bilge in bilge out live welland hand painted decals.


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Man you must have some sure enough battery power for that 164# system!


----------



## Troutman3000

Gitterdone said:


> Had Gitterdone for 11 years and just remodeled this little cobia



That little cobia is nice, you use that for small water fishing?  What happened to your aluminum boat and where have your fishing reports been?


----------



## wwright713

gtmcwhorter said:


> Man you must have some sure enough battery power for that 164# system!



Its just a 24 volt system that I run 4 batteries to in a series parrallel setup... Not too bad... Keeps up with the electric briggs outboard..


----------



## swampstalker24

1979 1448 fisher with an '81 35hp evinrude.  Just bought it sunday and have only taken it out once.  Its a nice little boat!


----------



## Gitterdone

heres my stiper rigs


----------



## Gitterdone

i can do this al day


----------



## jbp84

heres my pride and joy


----------



## Ldgat

TR-21 that I bought for my Son.  He wants to join the local college fishing team


----------



## majorbanjo

My bay boat that bassfishes more than it bay fishes.....Love it


----------



## Gordon

Sweet Boat


----------



## Troutman3000

striper sniper said:


> My rides a 04 19.5ft Seapro. I've had it 2 years and ready to upgrade again. Wife's not tough.



What you trying to get into next?


----------



## mikeys250

We'll I can update mine. Just got a new rig today and got the old one up for sale.


----------



## LTZ25

Why is home plate bolted to the foot on engine.


----------



## mikeys250

LTZ25 said:


> Why is home plate bolted to the foot on engine.



Hahaha. It's one of them fancy fin thingys. But I really didn't notice till I got it home and messing with it and thought to my self is that a f'in home plate. I'm gonna see how it does and take it off and see if there is a difference. Never know might be something special.


----------



## Buzzerbaits

*Buzzerbaits one..*

Barney's boat..


----------



## LTZ25

That's nice, love that blue . You don't see many like it. Also nice dual console.


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Buzzer that's a mighty fine machine! Looks like it costs as much as my house, but nice indeed!


----------



## Driftingrz

figured id post up my little boat. been a project since last summer when i got it. alot more fishable these days. cant wait to get back on the river..

When i got it











How it sits now. couple storage compartments, bow/stern lights, bilge pump/ Lowrance DSI.. and i have a minnkota that needs to be mounted up front


----------



## jimbug

Here's a closer view of my little bass boat:


----------



## Troutman3000

Driftingrz said:


> figured id post up my little boat. been a project since last summer when i got it. alot more fishable these days. cant wait to get back on the river..
> 
> When i got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it sits now. couple storage compartments, bow/stern lights, bilge pump/ Lowrance DSI.. and i have a minnkota that needs to be mounted up front



Nice clean job on that restoration.  That thing looks like a certified river stalker now.


----------



## Driftingrz

Troutman3000 said:


> Nice clean job on that restoration.  That thing looks like a certified river stalker now.



Thanks man, its enough boat for the waters i fish


----------



## WOODSWIZE

Bump -some great ideas here.


----------



## Dutch

2013 Pro Team 175TF Coastal...


----------



## robertjl

My baby. Phoenix 619 Pro with the 200 SHO


----------



## cooner83

Here is mine


----------



## waldenjg




----------



## Larry Young Jr

*2013 dlv*

It has been a great boat. I have striper fished, crappie fished and fish off shore with it. I got at the Grass Shack.
The best part is , It catches Fish.


----------



## nosfedgta

Here is my baby!


----------



## Dawgfaninbama

Here's mine!


----------



## bowandgun

21'8" Sea King Bay Boat with minn kota ipilot.  Just installed Raymarine A78 with Chirp Down vision.  Two built in livewells, two fish boxes and etc.  I have removable stainless rod holders that clamp on rail for striper fishing.


----------



## WOODSWIZE

Bump for a cool old thread.


----------



## Coenen

Fresh post for a cool, old thread...


----------



## Back Country

Simple, but sweet.


----------



## Scout'nStripers

Since I changed from chasing stripers to chasing bass I changed from my old Caro Skiff in the top pic to my current ride in the lower pic.


----------

